# Green algae seeping under silicone on tanks



## Egonsgirl

Hi there. I have a tank where the algae is growing under the silicone, and is difficult to get at. Not sure if I should even try. Will the algae eventually cause a leak???? What do I do? thanks.


----------



## df001

are you sure it isnt just an optical illusion of the glass? if the algae is "behind" the silicone ie between it and the glass, then either the bead was never adhered to the glass or has been lifted from it.

I wouldnt do much to the silicone... a little algae never bothered me - but if its a deal-breaker for you, not sure how you'd remove it without damaging (further) the silicone bead.


----------



## Egonsgirl

I did try to scrape under it, and decided I better not go any further. I was just concerned about the algae continuing to grow under the silicone until the point of a leak???? Is that a possibility? and Thanks


----------



## vraev

Are u using a rimless tank? Atleast in AI rimless tanks, the silicone bead is a tad thinner than the thickness of the glass itself. Hence...there is a thin groove at the seams connecting the two glass panes of any given side of the tank. Try using a soft tooth brush and gently brush the seam to see if that will help. if not, I wouldn't try doing anything that can weaken the structural integrity of the silicone itself.


----------



## BillD

If the algae is in fact between the silicone and the glass, then a reseal is in order. It won't necessarily leak, as a properly assembled tank won't leak even without an inner seal. It is basically there for insurance and to protect the silicone that is actually between the panes of glass.


----------



## Riceburner

+1 Last tank I resealed was only the inner seam...it was a bit crusty with algae buildup. Cut it away and left the silicone holding the glass alone.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

That's a clear indication that the initial silicon job wasn't done right. Your tank is on the maybe zone. It might last another 5 years, but don't make long term plans for it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bob123

I agree with BillD, this tank is due for a reseal as leaks are only a matter of time. Good luck.


----------



## Bwhiskered

My advice is to just leave it alone. If a leak does occur down the road they almost always start at a slow seep. The inside seal is only done incase there is a bad or weak spot in the glueing when the tank was manufactured.


----------



## BillD

If you look at the tanks sold by Angelfins and AI, there is no inner seal. The job is done right, and the inner seal is not necessary. Charlie is right about there not necessarily being a problem with an inner seal failure, which is beginning to happen if the algae is beneath the silicone. My reason for redoing it would be mostly cosmetic. I have a tank I built 20 years ago that is showing this same symptom. I will redo it at some point, but there is no rush as it doesn't leak.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Thanks everyone, replies greatly appreciated. Was not aware of the double seal. Other than, as Bill said, cosmetics, I guess I can live with it. Don't particularly want to have to tear down the tank, as I just rehomed it back in feb, and had to clean everything out at that time.


----------

